
Blue Origin, Jeff Bezos’ Rocket Company, to Launch from Florida - nsns
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/16/science/space/jeff-bezos-rocket-company-to-build-and-launch-in-florida.html?_r=0
======
orionblastar
I hear they salvaged some of the Saturn V rockets from the ocean so they could
reverse engineer them. Fit then with all new technology to replace the old
1960 technology. Learn how the engines worked and improve on them.

